

APNIC is the first RIR that has depleted its IPv4 pool - pieter
http://www.apnic.net/community/ipv4-exhaustion/graphical-information#

======
pieter
From tomorrow on, requesters will only be able to get a /24, which equals 1024
IP addresses.

~~~
wladimir
A /24 is 2^(32-24)=256 IP addresses

~~~
pieter
Sorry, I meant a /22

------
lookforipv6
Well, double NAT is here and some pain with it ...

